# Watch your wizz saw



## Industry (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I got smacked today. I got it from a piece of maple limb I was trimming with my wizz saw. It kicked a piece 1-1.5 inches diam, 10-12 inches into my face from approx. 5 feet away. I was pretty lucky in the way it hit me. I came away with cuts on the inside and outside of my bottom lip where my teeth were driven into it. I still have all my teeth, so that is good news. Anyway, be carefull which way the tool is spinning, so if you do get some kick-out it will spit away from you.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 28, 2007)

Industry said:


> Well, I got smacked today. I got it from a piece of maple limb I was trimming with my wizz saw. It kicked a piece 1-1.5 inches diam, 10-12 inches into my face from approx. 5 feet away. I was pretty lucky in the way it hit me. I came away with cuts on the inside and outside of my bottom lip where my teeth were driven into it. I still have all my teeth, so that is good news. Anyway, be carefull which way the tool is spinning, so if you do get some kick-out it will spit away from you.



Sounds like whoever came up with the wizz wasn't such a wizz afterall.

Bar and chain at the end of my stick. First time I saw a wizz, I laughed.

Trade up and keep your teeth brother.


----------



## JJackson (Dec 28, 2007)

Our crews don't run wizz saw either, just the bar and chain type hyraulic stick saws. But anything that spins around can send stuff back at you.


----------



## clearance (Dec 28, 2007)

JJackson said:


> Our crews don't run wizz saw either, just the bar and chain type hyraulic stick saws. But anything that spins around can send stuff back at you.



Hey JJack, its been a while, hows it going? Here all the utility tree outfits use them, Asplundh, Davey, etc. They are real fast for trimming for clearance, the fastest by far. Just keep your facescreen down. My buddy was trimming just wearing googles, a stub whacked his nose, stunned him good, lesson-wear your face screen.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 28, 2007)

clearance said:


> Hey JJack, its been a while, hows it going? Here all the utility tree outfits use them, Asplundh, Davey, etc. They are real fast for trimming for clearance, the fastest by far. Just keep your facescreen down. My buddy was trimming just wearing googles, a stub whacked his nose, stunned him good, lesson-wear your face screen.



I can see where they'd be faster at the cutting, and that you'd need a real screen, not one of them cheap jobs.

I'd still rather stick with my bar and chain though, even though I've yet to run a wizz.

I like the aspect of control better with my unit, I can also kick the speed up a knock if need be, and I've gotten to the point where it's really an extention of me for more than just trimming. I've got a few tricks, but I'm sure it can come down to what you get used to. Pros and cons with both.

No big screens for one, and I know that screen only protects so much. What about everywhere else?

Wait this is another topic altogether. I'd like to see the wizz in action though.


----------



## Industry (Dec 29, 2007)

The thing that I like most about a wizz saw is the fact that the cutting portion is canted at an angle to the stick. Like this ----/ where a stick saw is just straight. It takes me less time to get proper cuts on branch collars due to not having to get closer to 90 deg. from what I'm cutting. If that makes any sense.


----------



## booboo (Dec 29, 2007)

When I worked for the big orange machine, pretty much all we used were whizzers. Bar and chain sticks were in the truck but rarely came out. Whizzers were faster. It was easier to get a good angle on the collar cuts. It did limit you to relatively small diameter wood though. When bigger cuts were needed, it was with a chainsaw. That was faster than switching to the other stick saw. Stubs did fly on occasion, you had to be aware of how the blade was angled. I never got hit hard enough for an injury but it was certainly possible. 

Glad you're OK. Losing teeth would suck!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 30, 2007)

Although I can see what you guys are saying, I really don't think that it's that much faster or easier altogether.

Once I'm in position, I'm moving pretty fast, covering a large section of the tree before adjusting, and getting good clean cuts with either side of the bar at desired angles. I can cut small to big without shifting gears. With any given tree I'm quite sure that I can keep up boom rack to boom rack.

A wizz saw might cut a bit faster, but I don't see it as versatile or functional as a bar and chain. That adds to the overall time. Sometimes one thinks they are going faster or getting more down when the wheels are simply spinning and not gaining the ground that the illusion suggests.

Again, I'm taking from the time you leave the boom rack until you've landed again.

I'm still open minded, especially since I've not operated a wiz or seen one in action, all I know is what I can get done in a days time with what I'm proficient with myself. It's plenty.

I saw some orange trucks operating from a distance at the recent ice storm. Never saw anything to get excited about.


----------



## booboo (Dec 30, 2007)

"I saw some orange trucks operating from a distance at the recent ice storm. Never saw anything to get excited about."

Not saying that it was anything to get excited about or even that we were doing it the best way, only that it was SOPs in the area we worked...

Let's just say there are lots of reasons I am not associated with them anymore. That was quite a long time ago.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 30, 2007)

booboo said:


> "I saw some orange trucks operating from a distance at the recent ice storm. Never saw anything to get excited about."
> 
> Not saying that it was anything to get excited about or even that we were doing it the best way, only that it was SOPs in the area we worked...
> 
> Let's just say there are lots of reasons I am not associated with them anymore. That was quite a long time ago.




All I meant was that I didn't see anything more impressive than normal paced working, no put down was intended.

In other words, they weren't exceptional, but not slow either.

I guess to compare the two saws you might say I think they are like race cars with different set ups. Maybe one has better acceletration, while the other is better in the corners. Of a lap they are about the same on average.

I'd have to have a wizz saw for about a week to fully decide.


----------



## clearance (Dec 30, 2007)

Wizz saws, we call them trim saws, whatever, are the cats meow for trimming trees that are done on regular basis. A good trimmer is something to see, I can't trim worth beans, but I have used them, and compared to any other saw they are far and away the fastest. Bigus, for real, no b.s., check them out some time.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 30, 2007)

clearance said:


> Wizz saws, we call them trim saws, whatever, are the cats meow for trimming trees that are done on regular basis. A good trimmer is something to see, I can't trim worth beans, but I have used them, and compared to any other saw they are far and away the fastest. Bigus, for real, no b.s., check them out some time.




Done on a regular basis? I can see that perhaps. I haven't had that luxury yet.

A wizz trimmer wouldn't cut it with what I'm up against down here currently, nor the recent midwest ice storm, though I wouldn't mind the option for an occasional new/young threat.

I hope I have the opportunity one of these days...face shield, got it.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 30, 2007)

A trim saw is also very good for doing the tops of large hedges from the bucket, more comfortable for the operator. Especially those where you have to lower them to a stem size that is too big for a hedge trimmer.


----------



## JJackson (Dec 30, 2007)

Clearance, its been going well. Slow few weeks with various crew members on vacation. I can certainly understand the need for a visor/screen when working with a wizz saw. Not sure why the company does not have them. I think I asked once, can't remeber the reason though.


----------



## Industry (Dec 30, 2007)

I can cut banches up to 6" in diameter with my wizz saw. I rarely use my chainsaw in the bucket. Most people around here get pissy when you start taking out larger branches and such. To each his own on the saw of choice for trimming. I will try and Take my Video cam out in the next few weeks so you can see what can be done with a wizz saw. Have fun, and stay safe.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2007)

A wizz with a " beaver blade " is very fast at trimming
I have used them many years. The biggest concern I have
is they can easily kick back, so never cut anything near your boom.
They keep spinning after you let off the trigger and can cut fiberglass
in seconds. A pole saw even though much slower, can make directional
notches much better than a wizz. I would prefer to use a pole for
removals and a wizz for trims but thats me!


----------



## Themadd1 (Dec 31, 2007)

So to me this is something new??? I havent seen one before.

Are you talking about a weed wacker, gas powered trimmer with a blade? 

Sounds like something I would never want in a tree.

There is too much kickback when clearing small brush let alone something above my head.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 31, 2007)

Themadd1 said:


> So to me this is something new??? I havent seen one before.
> 
> Are you talking about a weed wacker, gas powered trimmer with a blade?
> 
> ...


Hydraulic saws on bucket trucks.


----------



## bigshea13 (Mar 15, 2008)

i can trimm like its nobodys buisness with a stick saw and i said i could out trim anyone with one even if they had wizz. i was so wrong. since ive learned to use a wizz im puttin down four times the brush. im keeping three trucks busy all day instead of three people. they are so fast and easy to get good cuts with because of the angled head. when its running...its raining brush! before you fully make a decision give one a shot for a couple weeks. i still use the stick for bigger wood. the downfall to them is limitations in size of wood you can take.....the fact that they will remove unwanted branches if they jump.....and you must be extremely careful when pitching limbs because the blade continues to spin after cut is made. oh yeah,,,and you cant just pull out a file and sharpen the blades like you can a chain.


----------

